

China’s Facebook counterpart creates a LinkedIn clone with a Quora twist - skbohra123
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2011/03/23/china’s-facebook-counterpart-creates-a-linkedin-clone-with-a-quora-twist/

======
rjhackin
The current trend is to clone websites using startup as the keyword.

